# Super Bowl 2021.



## John Lenin (Feb 4, 2021)

If each team were to be a symphony, which symphony would they be.... I see it as Brahm's symphony No 3 (Kansas City Chiefs) vs Mahler's symphony No 2 (Tampa Bay Buccs).... anyone viewing the Super Bowl in symphonic terms this year.... my own favourites Beethoven symphony No 3 (Dallas Cowboys) didn't make it.... and I thought the (Green Bay Packers) Schubert's symphony No 8 were unlucky.... still at least we don't have to watch Rachmaninov's symphony No 2... the Seattle Seahawks.... zzzzzzz


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

John Lenin said:


> If each team were to be a symphony, which symphony would they be.... I see it as Brahm's symphony No 3 (Kansas City Chiefs) vs Mahler's symphony No 2 (Tampa Bay Buccs).... anyone viewing the Super Bowl in symphonic terms this year.... my own favourites Beethoven symphony No 3 (Dallas Cowboys) didn't make it.... and I thought the (Green Bay Packers) Schubert's symphony No 8 were unlucky.... still at least we don't have to watch Rachmaninov's symphony No 2... the Seattle Seahawks.... zzzzzzz


Community thread stuff


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Community thread stuff


Ay, for once we actually agree Roger.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Without being rude, I will say I never knew much about basketball. The card game Magic the Gathering is a lot like basketball because both of them are extremely frustrating when you lose. At least that’s how I feel about it. The good news is, I have a large collection of cards, most of which I own. 

As I mentioned in this post, there are a couple that I will probably never open because there are too many odd cards. But Magic has that really fun mechanic, “Enchantment”, which is where I went. I found out quickly that this one mechanic is rather quite fun. At first it was difficult getting into, but I’m glad I kept at it. 

Some composers have a very 'magical' sound, like those in the 1930s, 40s and 50s. These are romantic, dramatic, and glorified classics. They just are beautiful to listen to.

The beginning of one of the classical pieces we are learning is by Beethoven. We would usually say this when we were walking, "Walking down hill is the most pleasant thing in the world. Beethoven composed some of the best music for walking down hills."


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

what is this bowel you are talking about? Some CM festival ?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Ethereality said:


> Without being rude, I will say I never knew much about basketball. The card game Magic the Gathering is a lot like basketball because both of them are extremely frustrating when you lose. At least that's how I feel about it. The good news is, I have a large collection of cards, most of which I own.
> 
> As I mentioned in this post, there are a couple that I will probably never open because there are too many odd cards. But Magic has that really fun mechanic, "Enchantment", which is where I went. I found out quickly that this one mechanic is rather quite fun. At first it was difficult getting into, but I'm glad I kept at it.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of The Myth of Sysiphus


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh, I was going to make a joke but already there are a few good ones. Guess I'm not as original as I thought :devil:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't mix classical music with NFL football.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Jacck said:


> what is this bowel you are talking about? Some CM festival ?


One keeps waiting for them to also perform Martinu's 'Half Time', but they never do ...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Ethereality said:


> Without being rude, I will say I never knew much about basketball. The card game Magic the Gathering is a lot like basketball because both of them are extremely frustrating when you lose....


A basketball Super Bowl?


----------

